# ebay, die "mich-seite"



## schwarzfahrer (18. Dezember 2002)

hoi!

der ein oder andere kennt vielleicht ebay und die möglichkeit sich dort eine kleine webseite anzulegen auf der die aktuellen eigenen  auktionen und bewertungen angezeigt werden.

die seite ist aber hässlich und ich möchte ungerne *darauf* verlinken. gibt es eine möglichkeit die informationen (bewertungen und/oder auktionen) in eine php-seite zu laden? vielleicht gibt es ja schon fertige scripte. 

auf jeden fall schonmal dank! & adios


----------



## EliteForce (26. Dezember 2002)

Gehen tut es sicher,
mann kann mit PHP Serveranfragen schicken und einen
Client simulieren (so hab ich das früher mir FreeSMS gemacht)

Dann kann man die benötigten Infos rausparsen und entsprechen
darstellen, ist eigentlich kein grösserer Aufwand.

Hier ein Beispiel script für ein POST-Request an einen Beliebigen Server:


```
function PostToHost($host, $path, $referer, $data_to_send) {
  $fp = fsockopen($host,80);
  printf("Open!\n");
  fputs($fp, "POST $path HTTP/1.1\n");
  fputs($fp, "Host: $host\n");
  fputs($fp, "Referer: $referer\n");
  fputs($fp, "Content-type: application/x-www-form-urlencoded\n");
  fputs($fp, "Content-length: ".strlen($data_to_send)."\n");
  fputs($fp, "Connection: close\n\n");
  fputs($fp, "$data_to_send\n");
  printf("Sent!\n");
  while(!feof($fp)) {
      $res .= fgets($fp, 128);
  }
  printf("Done!\n");
  fclose($fp);

  return $res;
}

$data = "pid=14&poll_vote_number=2";

printf("Go!\n");
$x = PostToHost(
              "www.linux.com",
              "/polls/index.phtml",
              "http://www.linux.com/polls/index.phtml?pid=14",
              $data
);
```

und hier steht dann in $x deine Rückgabeseite drin.

Bei weiteren Fragen einfach posten.

MfG Markus


----------



## schwarzfahrer (9. April 2003)

so war das ned gedacht  aber anders erklären kann ich es eigentlich nicht. naja, danke trotzdem...


----------

